# Selection help pls



## sanj (Feb 13, 2014)

There is an art exhibition coming up where many top people from motion picture industry will come. I have a wall where I can exhibit my photos. The exhibitor wants me to eliminate one photo from the ones here. Which one should I remove.
Pls advice, I need it. Thx!!


----------



## sanj (Feb 13, 2014)

one more


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 13, 2014)

I do not like the criterion of choice for photo contests, so my opinion may be totally misplaced. But I think a big poster on the wall causes a very different visual impact of the computer screen. However, and I think the children's photo with the kitten is less "big eloquent."


----------



## unfocused (Feb 13, 2014)

This sort of violates my rule of never asking for or giving advice on photos to anyone on this forum. I think crowd-sourcing of photo critiques is a good way to get to the lowest common denominator and kill true creativity. 

That said, I love your work generally, so I can't help myself here.

The elephants and goats are definite keepers. The kids needs a caption. I'm guessing there is a story there, as the one boy appears to be smoking and that prompts me to wonder what is going on. Are they street children, orphans, child laborers...? Will the images be captioned? I hate to toss this one because it is the only shot were people are the subject. (People are in the other shots, but they are more objects than persons)

The man in shadow walking down the street is a nice study in design. The Zebras are as well. I guess I'd toss the man and the street first. Although if you think you have too many animal shots, then I'd drop the Zebras.


----------



## mwh1964 (Feb 13, 2014)

All would do in my view. Like the bridge photo best. But if you are in doubt then probably you have not found the best pick yet. If you are in doubt, odds are judges will be too. Good luck


----------



## jprusa (Feb 13, 2014)

If I had to drop one it would be photo 3,


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Sanj.
I like them all, but to me the one to go would be the smoking child, not least because it is a child smoking.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## ME (Feb 14, 2014)

I vote for the tall buildings/man. Dont know why the zebra photo is so small? I think it would look better if larger. #2 & 3 are my favorites by a large margin.


----------



## Vossie (Feb 14, 2014)

I would remove the 1st one with the zebras, to me it is the least appealing one. I particularly like #2 and #3; to my eye these are the best ones. #5 has the same atmosphere and although it is no a 'landscape' but an 'urban' picture fits quite well in the set. #4 with the smoking boy fits less well with the rest. Topic-wise #1 fits well with 2 and 3, but the atmosphere is much different (although it may also be the small size of the posted picture that influences my feeling), mostly because it is after-dark.


----------



## sanj (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you all for your valuable help.
I had forgotten to add this one.

I still have two more days before I start printing process.

Appreciate!!!!


----------



## Grumbaki (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd drop the zebras. Already quite a few animals. Goats tell a story and elephant is more graphic. Kids has a Dorothea Lange Vibe and the street is Kerteszian.

Good work anyway!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 14, 2014)

HiSanj.
Is it still only 1pic you have to drop, including the last post pic4? If so I would drop this last one, I don't think it has anywhere near the vibe of the rest of the pics, kind of flat and plain? 

Cheers Graham.


----------

